# Unlock coming soon



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Justin Case ‏@TeamAndIRC-


> "and we have unlock on the HTC DNA and all non htvdev unlock HTC phones. Some conflict of intrest things to clear up prior to release"


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet, can't wait


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

> Justin Case ‏@TeamAndIRC
> Happy thanks giving, SuperCID on 100% stock locked retail HTC Droid DNA http://i.imgur.com/jJKEP.png




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/271754491613818881


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

It worked apparently-
http://t.co/vVwtIkal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/271760732369072130


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> It worked apparently-
> http://t.co/vVwtIkal
> https://twitter.com/...760732369072130


It did indeed - that was my phone he unlocked








However, for confidentiality reasons I wouldn't expect a publicly released unlock tool anytime soon - unless HTCDev puts DNA support back up on its site.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

So uhh....any hints as to how we might be able to do this ourselves......
















But seriously though, by not anytime soon do you mean like possibly not at all? Cause i dont know how much longer I can deal with sense and vzw bloatware


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I could deal with an anonymous leak.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> So uhh....any hints as to how we might be able to do this ourselves......
> 
> But seriously though, by not anytime soon do you mean like possibly not at all? Cause i dont know how much longer I can deal with sense and vzw bloatware


Tweet a question to @TeamAndIRC


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Tweet a question to @TeamAndIRC


Tried that...he didn't seem to want to give me any hints lol


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Tried that...he didn't seem to want to give me any hints lol


Sorry, I can't either. If you ask him to do it for you personally, he might be willing to help, but you won't be able to say anything more than what I already said, which isn't much


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> It did indeed - that was my phone he unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so basically you guys found the way to unlock it, but you won't share... what's the point of saying anything then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Sorry, I can't either. If you ask him to do it for you personally, he might be willing to help, but you won't be able to say anything more than what I already said, which isn't much


How would you suggest asking? Over twitter?


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> so basically you guys found the way to unlock it, but you won't share... what's the point of saying anything then?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


FFS no one said I wasn't going to share it.

All I said is it is not ready for public consumption, its pretty easy to brick (i bricked dsb's phone already), It is thanksgiving, and it is unsafe. I will release it when I am damn well ready, and when it is safe(-ish).


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

jcase said:


> FFS no one said I wasn't going to share it.
> 
> All I said is it is not ready for public consumption, its pretty easy to brick (i bricked dsb's phone already), It is thanksgiving, and it is unsafe. I will release it when I am damn well ready, and when it is safe(-ish).


Thanks for your work... Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!

Guys don't complain. If a dev doesn't release something, there is a good reason for it. They aren't gonna go through all the work to not share it if it is ready to go. It's called alpha and beta testing before release. Otherwise half of us could end up with bricked phones, as he said happened when they were working on it.


----------



## graffitiwriter (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanx for your hard work jcase and will be looking forward to this.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to see this is progressing. Seriously considering the DNA

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for your hard work jcase....especially considering it's thanksgiving


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> so basically you guys found the way to unlock it, but you won't share... what's the point of saying anything then?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


I wasn't about to reveal what he asked me to keep confidential, which is to say I'm not willing to divulge anything beyond what he himself revealed on Twitter. If I didn't express this clearly enough, I apologize. I didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea, that a tool was ready to be posted imminently.

For the record, I would like to point out that I did not open this thread, nor did I comment on the successful trial on my phone until after someone else posted a link to jcase's tweet in this thread.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I wasn't about to reveal what he asked me to keep confidential, which is to say I'm not willing to divulge anything beyond what he himself revealed on Twitter. If I didn't express this clearly enough, I apologize. I didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea, that a tool was ready to be posted imminently.[/background]


I'd like to say that I didn't really expect you to like reveal anymore information beyond why jcase had said on twitter.....I was just messing around


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

My apologies for coming off like a dick. Annoying day today, gotta love family. I misunderstood the concept of this thread and vented a bit. Again, my apologies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> My apologies for coming off like a dick. Annoying day today, gotta love family. I misunderstood the concept of this thread and vented a bit. Again, my apologies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


I understand your frustration, and family can be frustrating too. Just remember that there is always a good reason for what devs do, and as always, fear the wrath of the devs, haha. They rule your life if you can't work on your phone. 

Thanks Jcase!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I'd like to say that I didn't really expect you to like reveal anymore information beyond why jcase had said on twitter.....I was just messing around


I know you were just playing


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> My apologies for coming off like a dick. Annoying day today, gotta love family. I misunderstood the concept of this thread and vented a bit. Again, my apologies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


I suggest watching "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation" if you haven't already


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Jcase may have been given another vuln......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/272207763441074176
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Unlock to be released tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## GnI (Nov 2, 2011)

Im new to HTC devices and don't really know the whole unlocking process of the phones. When you state unlock is happening, does this mean s-off, root access, boot loader? I'm so torn between getting this phone or the nexus 4. Since I'm in south Florida I plan to use either on T-Mobile. (Upgraded to 1900 band this week). I just don't know what to get!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

GnI said:


> Im new to HTC devices and don't really know the whole unlocking process of the phones. When you state unlock is happening, does this mean s-off, root access, boot loader? I'm so torn between getting this phone or the nexus 4. Since I'm in south Florida I plan to use either on T-Mobile. (Upgraded to 1900 band this week). I just don't know what to get!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We mean S-OFF. The phone is SIM unlocked out of the box.


----------



## GnI (Nov 2, 2011)

Alright so with s-off we can do asop Roms and other things correct? Root is already achievable even without this? Just trying to confirm all this before I drop 600 on this device so forgive me for the questions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

GnI said:


> Alright so with s-off we can do asop Roms and other things correct? Root is already achievable even without this? Just trying to confirm all this before I drop 600 on this device so forgive me for the questions
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They can be done but just cause it can be done doesn't mean there will be a working RIL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> We mean S-OFF. The phone is SIM unlocked out of the box.


No, this thread is about unlocking the bootloader, which unlock method was posted earlier today. This does *not* achieve S-Off.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> They can be done but just cause it can be done doesn't mean there will be a working RIL
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This ^^^. The Rezound has been S-Off for a while now, for example, but there is still no stable AOSP ROM for it.


----------

